# Giro Switchblade in L - Endurohelm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel



## Mudface (22. Juli 2006)

Die Auktion läuft noch bis Sonntag Abend 23.7.2006 / 20:35

Ähnelt dem MET Parachute, allerdings ist der Kinnbügel bei diesem Helm besser gepolstert, die Belüftung ist ähnlich gut. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 700gr. Den Helm gibt es seit 2006 nicht mehr im Laden zu kaufen, allerdings war der Listenpreis mit 249 auch recht unverschämt.

Hier geht es zur Auktion


----------

